# JDM Gauges???



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

Does anyone know if they make "JDM" gauges for the 200SX, either EL or not? I have been looking for gauges which have only KPH for a while now with no luck...


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

you might try getting gauges from a Lucino


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Try getting a cluster from a Canadian 200SX. It won't be true JDM, but it will be KPH.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and the point of having KMH gauges here in the US would be..............................


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

chimmike said:


> and the point of having KMH gauges here in the US would be..............................



if he wants it on his car, then he wants it on his car, he needs no point for it


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

chimmike said:


> and the point of having KMH gauges here in the US would be..............................


well considering that the metric system is the only system that really makes sense... that would probably be the point of having the speedo in KPH.

the entire rest of the world uses the metric system and, even England, where the "English" system originated, uses metric! eventually the US will be converting over and if you haven't realized this yet then i feel bad for you, but i usually like to be about 10 steps ahead of everyone else. :thumbup:




AjRaCeR805 said:


> if he wants it on his car, then he wants it on his car, he needs no point for it


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

haha, canadian 200sx is the way to go for ya...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

OK so what about just getting the EL gauges to overlay the stock cluster? Where can i find Canadian EL gauges? hahahah..


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> eventually the US will be converting over


Um...Isn't the US on the metric system officially? I know it isn't incorporated, but officially haven't we adopted it?

Seth

P.S. Good luck finding anything metric in a home depot.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

sethwas said:


> P.S. Good luck finding anything metric in a home depot.



agreed. Lowes has been my best friend lately.. And ACE hardware is absolute shit


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

haha yea.. this is true... but im still wondering where i can find a set of Canadian EL gauges for the 200SX...


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

canadian junkyard.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Canadian guages will have both KMPH (large, outside) & MPH (small, inside), making them actually useful for US roads too, but won't be truly JDM sweet.

Having not sat in a B14 in many moons, would he need the whole cluster or just faces? Maybe I can get the hookup, as there seem to be plenty of Canadian model B14s in my area for some reason.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

I don't see why he can't just use the faces.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, I'll go see what the prices are at my local Pick-a-Part if he's interested.

Wait now, there's a B14 parked right accross the street. Isn't that convenient?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Wait now, there's a B14 in my garage with 140mph speedometer! That don't mean he's getting $hit from me!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

FCS said:


> Well, I'll go see what the prices are at my local Pick-a-Part if he's interested.
> 
> Wait now, there's a B14 parked right accross the street. Isn't that convenient?



r the gauges exactly the same(other than the fact of the KMH and MPH)....ive never seen a canadian gauge cluster so i dont know if wiring has anything to do with it....seems as if they just made a different face for the canadian models from what i hear tho.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, this one is just randomly on the street, so if I go get it, does that mean finders - keepers?

I think CDN models have a ~220 KPH speedo

Usually CDN guages just have a different face.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

FCS said:


> Well, this one is just randomly on the street, so if I go get it, does that mean finders - keepers?
> 
> 
> > no I think its called grand theft auto.
> ...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Well, no one is sitting in it, so to me it is abandoned after the 1 hour parking limit expires.

I'll have to rummage through one to see what comes off & how.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

ive messed with plenty gauges, the gauge faces come off rather easily


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

FCS - if you are willing to help me out i would really appreciate it.

i already have US-spec EL gauges... i think it would be much simpler to just overlay the US cluster with Canadian EL gauges (if they even exist). that way i don't have to mess with the wiring of the gauge cluster at all. let me know then.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

If you can have a bit of patience (long weekend in Canada starts in 2 minutes) I can go poke around in some dead B14s for you and see what I come up with.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

i'll be waiting patiently :thumbup:


----------



## pc080189 (Jun 7, 2002)

MCHNHED said:


> well considering that the metric system is the only system that really makes sense... that would probably be the point of having the speedo in KPH.
> 
> the entire rest of the world uses the metric system and, even England, where the "English" system originated, uses metric! eventually the US will be converting over and if you haven't realized this yet then i feel bad for you, but i usually like to be about 10 steps ahead of everyone else. :thumbup:


Not to be a smartass, but the American government already tried pushing the metric system in the 70's. Well you can see it obviously didn't take very well.
I agree it would be better if everything was universal. I think it is a pain in the ass that in the US we mix and match. Example 1 gallon of milk, 1 liter of Coke which is also sized in a 20oz., kinda strange.


----------



## SUN-E (May 3, 2004)

When I got my gti-r front clip I got the cluster to and my bro took part of it and put it in his 92 sentra. look's sweet. Plus it's got 7600rpm redline I say look for one of those very kool. Prob. not that hard to find one.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

SUN-E said:


> When I got my gti-r front clip I got the cluster to and my bro took part of it and put it in his 92 sentra. look's sweet. Plus it's got 7600rpm redline I say look for one of those very kool. Prob. not that hard to find one.


once again... i'm looking for EL gauges in kph to overlay my stock gauges.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my friend did this "swap" on his GA b13.....actually he didnt, I DID!. thats right, i did the swap for him and it was easy as ish. He got the gauges from some dude in okinawa japan. I'll be going to his house later 2nite, i'll see if he can get another set of those gauges for ya...


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> my friend did this "swap" on his GA b13.....actually he didnt, I DID!. thats right, i did the swap for him and it was easy as ish. He got the gauges from some dude in okinawa japan. I'll be going to his house later 2nite, i'll see if he can get another set of those gauges for ya...



ok... but do they are they just stock JDM? do they glow like EL gauges? will they fit in a 96 200SX?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

MCHNHED said:


> ok... but do they are they just stock JDM? do they glow like EL gauges? will they fit in a 96 200SX?



the ones he got were stock jdm, not EL. Im not sure if japan has an aftermarket for their cars like EL gauges....i'll ask tho.


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

so what's the deal guys? anyone find any more info? do these gauges even exist?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

i talked to a friend in japan....and it seems like they dont exist


----------



## MCHNHED (Dec 22, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> i talked to a friend in japan....and it seems like they dont exist


 :jawdrop:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

try talkin to ryan loughlin on the sr20 boards.. tell him liu referred you to him .. he might be able to help you out


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

mchnhed, i just thought of soemthing, if you really want jdm looking gauges, go to www.importintelligence.com and call them, they can make you custom gauges and they aren't too far from where you live, its in west chester.. but they do special orders


----------

